# Magier



## Alpax (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rifter 

Ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen von meinem Melee dasein abzukommen und mal was castendes auszuprobieren

Der Pyromant soll es sein ... was würdet ihr nun sagen was ich dazu kombinieren soll

In der closed Beta hatte ich Elemenatlist und Archont dabei ... jetzt plane ich Elementalist und Hexenmeister



ja, nein ... oder besseren Vorschlag .. her damit 

mfg


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Hilft nur eins: Ausprobieren!

Ansonsten stelle ich mir die Kombination aus Pyromant, Elementalist und Sturmrufer interessant vor.


----------



## xashija (14. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich werde wohl mit Pyro/Ele/Dominator starten zum Leveln und in Instanzen. So kann man super mal Gegner in Eichhörnchen verwandeln, wenn es die Situation erfordert. Und das Pet vom Ele ist ja sowieso recht nett zum Leveln.


----------



## Kizna (15. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele gute Kombinationen über die momentan diskutiert wird. Ich für meinen Teil fange als Elementalist an und werde später auf Sturmrufer/Hexenmeister umschwenken.


----------



## Månegarm1 (15. Februar 2011)

Was is eigentlich an der aussage dran dass Magier unter bestimten seelen heilen können ?? und welcher mage soll das sein?


----------



## Zilfallon (15. Februar 2011)

Månegarm schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich an der aussage dran dass Magier unter bestimten seelen heilen können ?? und welcher mage soll das sein?



also der heil mage ist der chloromant


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Februar 2011)

hehe wie spielts sichs den weil ich lade grade den betapatch runter


----------



## Månegarm1 (15. Februar 2011)

Die Server gehen erst heute um 19Uhr online soweit ich weiss hast also noch bischen Zeit


----------



## Lopuslavite (15. Februar 2011)

Also hab ja schon den mage in der 6. beta getestet mit Pyro/Ele/Nekro

Aber werde da auch ne andere combi machen! denke auch auf jeden fall an PYRO/ELE/ !beim 3 bin ich einfach nicht sicher da alle irgendwie interessant klingen !

chloromant wäre ne idee als 3. seele aber Beherrscher oder Sturmrufer klingt halt auch nett:-)


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Noch 3 Stunden, dann können wa eh alles testen^^


----------



## Drakhgard (16. Februar 2011)

Pyro / Ele / Warlock

Dann hast du dein Pet und gehst - dank WL - nie OOM, auch infight nicht. Alternativ nimmst du Pyro / Ele / Domi für maximale Kontrolle oder bleibst bei Pyro / Ele / Archont, um deinen Feuerschaden ins maximale zu steigern.


----------



## Kuroshiki (16. Februar 2011)

Werde

Pyro/WL/ELE 

nehmen wegen, Lifetab vom WL und weil das Pet vom Ele sehr viel mehr aushält als das Nekro Pet.


----------



## Alpax (17. Februar 2011)

Habe gester Pyro, Ele und Hexer getestet ... am Anfang hat man es echt schwer ... also wenn man nur mit der Pyro-Seele unterwegs ist ... bei mir war so das ich ab 2 Mobs schon arg Probleme hatte ... aber mit Pet dann wars echt chillig .. und dann mit der Hexer Seele ... hab da inzwischen 10 Punkte drin wodurch jeder Cast einen 2ten der Instant ist auslöst ... geht das echt gut ab ... macht richtig Spass ... hatte in der Beta 5 .. oder 6 ..kA ... aufjeden Fall hatte ich mal den Archont drin und das war nix .. also .. nix für mich ^^


----------



## Cruzes (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Magier und habe folgendes gewählt:

*Pyromant:*
- Feuer halt 
*Elementalist:*
- Am anfang nett wegen Pet und hat auch schöne passive stärkungs Buffs
*Archont:*
- Nette Buffs ( speziel auch für Feuer )


----------



## Lintflas (24. Februar 2011)

Pyromant + Beherrscher + Chloromant ist auch eine interessante Kombi.

Dann ist man ein heilender Magier mit sheep (Eichhörnchen), fear und Co - meiner Meinung nach fast schon unbesiegbar.  

Und ich frage mich immer noch wie die das balancen wollen. 

Aber Trion wird das Kind schon schaukeln ... hoffe ich.


----------



## myxir21 (24. Februar 2011)

Pyro/noch ein DD/Petklasse ist zum Anfang sicher nicht schlecht.

Aber wenn es so ist wie beim Waldläufer, dann levelt das Pet nicht mehr mit beim leveln (ab ca lvl 30) wenn man nicht Punkte in die Klasse investiert.

Somit wäre auch ein guter Vorschlag:

Pyro/DD/CC

CC Klasse z.b Beherrscher, der hat von anfang an Mezz (Eichhörnchen) 

Sicher auch net schlecht:

DD/Debuff/CC

Die Kombinationen sind eigentlich beliebig.


----------



## Pente (25. Februar 2011)

Nach wie vor eine der stärksten Magier-Kombis sowohl im PvP als auch PvE: Nekro/WL/Beherrscher


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2011)

ich teste atm Hexer,Nekromant, Chloromant

DD,Pet,Heiler ^^

sehe ich das richtig das man die punkte innerhalb der seelen jederzeit gratis beim trainer ändern kann aber für seelenänderung 30g zahlen muss ?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2011)

nein, die erste Rolle 30g die beiden weiteren werden um einiges Teuer. Man kann sich für die aktuelle Rolle die Punkte zurücksetzten lassen. Das kostet auch nur wenig.


----------



## Mordhorst (26. Februar 2011)

Mir hat in der Beta die Kombination Nekro/Hexer/Chloromant gut gefallen, die spiele ich jetzt auch 

Das zweite Pet vom Nekromanten kann richtig gut tanken und austeilen. 
Die Schattenbolzen vom Hexenmeister kosten nicht viel Mana und gehen schnell raus.
Und bissel Heilung kann auch nicht schaden.

Spielt sich in etwa so wie ein Hexenmeister in WoW mit Gebrechen Skillung, der Teufelswache als Pet und Heilfähigkeiten vom Schattenpriester


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2011)

als hexer/nekro kombi nutzt man da den schattenblitz vom hexer oder den pestblitz vom nekro ?

den einen kann man schneller casten der andere erhöht ja den petschaden


----------



## Pente (27. Februar 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> als hexer/nekro kombi nutzt man da den schattenblitz vom hexer oder den pestblitz vom nekro ?
> 
> den einen kann man schneller casten der andere erhöht ja den petschaden


Geht beides, wobei ich jedoch aktuell (Level 27) keines von beidem mehr wirklich oft nutze.

*Ich benutze aktuell:*
-> Grabesfäule als Opener (wegen den Stacks)
-> Nekrose
-> Essenzbindung
-> Dunkle Berührung
(-> Lebensegel)
-> Seelenreinigung

Pestblitz und Leereblitz nutze ich ab und zu dazwischen. Jedoch eher selten, die meisten NPCs sterben relativ früh. In Instanzen kann man mit Lebensverschiebung / Blutbindung und Seelenreinigung sogar sehr gut mitheilen.

Im PvP Grabesfäule oder Pestblitz auf die Gegner auf die ich mein Pet schicke um den Pet-Schaden zu erhöhen.


----------



## Hosaka (3. November 2011)

Nabend, 

hab mich mal grad entschieden Rift dochmal ne größere Chance zu geben. Aber ich hab kein Plan wie ich skillen soll, hab heute den kleinen mal bis level 10 gespielt. Ich hab mich als erstes für Hexenmeister entschieden und als zweites für Nekro. Kann vielleicht mal wer nen Tipp geben wie ich genau skillen soll, ich sag schon mal Danke. 
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar sei es rota, Berufe oder was auch immer. Sonst werd ich wohl learning by doing versuchen ;-))


----------



## Mauricius (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Skillung meines Magiers (aus dem offiziellen Forum): http://www.riftsoulb...2a3cd7df190b9f7

Bis jetzt kann ich mich über diese Skillung eigentlich nicht beschweren, Schaden ist genug vorhanden und Downtime habe ich so gut wie keine (in 2 Stunden muss ich evtl. ein Mal etwas trinken) - zum leveln würde ich sie daher definitiv empfehlen.

Bevor ich irgendeine Rotation einsetze, baue ich immer erstmal alle 5 Stacks von Sengende Vitalität (pro Stack 6-8 Ausdauer) und Plünderstein (pro Stack 6 Intelligenz) auf. Hier ist eigentlich nur zu beachten, dass die Stacks nicht austimen, weil sie nur 5 Minuten anhalten.

Im Normalfall setze ich nun folgende Fähigkeiten bei single Targets ein:

- 1x Lebensegel
- 1x Nekrose
- 1x Dunkle Berühung
- 1x Drohender Niedergang (eigentlich uninteressant, weil sie keine Ladungen generiert), aber gehe ich gerne auf Nummer sicher).
- 1x Leereblitz
- 1x Seelenreinigung

Und der Mob ist tot.

Für den Fall das ich mehrere Mobs pulle, gehe ich wie folgt vor:

- Mit Leereblitz die Mobs pullen
- Während sie zu mir rennen, verteile ich Dunkle Berühung auf sie
- Sobald sie bei mir angekommen sind, platziere ich Grabesfäule und...
- ...zünde Sterblichkeit (AE Lifeleech)

Spätestens wenn Sterblichkeit vorüber ist, liegen die Mobs im Dreck und ich stehe mit 100% Leben da.

Falls mal mein Mana knapp werden sollte, nutze ich einige Male "Kraft zurückfordern" (entzieht meinem Pet Leben und regeneriert dafür bei mir Mana). Da Seelenreinigung auch mein Pet heilt, brauche ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken um das Vieh machen. 

Als Pet nutze ich den Schatten-Wiedergänger (ich fand die Melee-Pets einfach nur nervig).


Ganz wichtig: Sollte sich jemand für diese Skillung entscheiden, empfehle ich erstmal in der Nekromantenseele bis "Altes Grab" (Ancient Tomb) zu skillen - die "normalen" Pets hören irgendwo zwischen 30-32 auf zu leveln.

*Update*

Nachdem ich die Skillung nun in den (2-Mann) Chronik-Instanzen ausprobieren konnte, kann ich ihre Solo-Tauglichkeit (Überlebensfähigkeit) bestätigen. Sofern man seinen Kopf einsetzt und eine gewisse Routine im Umgang mit seinen Fähigkeiten hat, sind die Chronik-Instanzen auch für frische 50er (d.h. mit "schlechter Ausrüstung") Solo absolut möglich - lediglich bei Aleria in der 'Grünschuppes Pesthauch'-Chronik hatte ich 3 oder 4 Anläufe gebraucht. Die Trash-Mobs in den verschiedenen Instanzen haben zwar genervt, waren meinen Magier jedoch niemals (bis auf eine Situation wo ich noch einen Add bekam, diesen aber - Fear sei Dank - außer Gefecht setzen konnte) gefährlich geworden.

Demnächst werde ich mich mal an härtere Dinge wagen - natürlich gibt es dazu dann auch noch ein Update.


----------

